

Show HN: Markov – A compact C++ library to easily simulate Markov processes - nepstein
https://github.com/nathanepstein/markov

======
MeadowTheory
I feel like this is a silly question, but what is the reason for all of the
return 1; statements at the ends of the mains? I thought 0 as a return code
for success was pretty near universal. Is there something obvious I'm missing
here? Not really a C/C++ guru.

~~~
flebron
In C++, "return 0" from main is actually the default (i.e. you don't need to
explicitly return), same in C99.

